# finished up plate-mounted



## lou-ace (Jul 21, 2009)

Finished up the mounting plate today, cut down the shaft with a 4"cuttoff grinder and premounted the motor and tranny on the bench. It looks like a god fit! And my concentricity looks great. I have the 2" connector being machined in the shop, 1-1/8th keyed on the motor side and I poped the spline out of the clutch and the machinist will lathe it and press it into the tranny side. This will be a direct drive unit. hopefully will be able to do a bench test run within the week. cost so far $ 80 for plate and $60 dollars for machine work. the best hint i recieved so far was in marking the concentricity on the plate. After I had the plate cut and mounted on the tranny I simple took a rubber mallet and swiftly struck the outside of the plate towards the tranny to make a perfect imprint of where the shaft lies ( my plate is 3/8" aluminum I don't konw if I would do that with steel) frome there I used my best measuring skills ( and a good micrometer) to measure my motor mounts. The motor fit like a dream. hope the next phase is as god as this one.


----------

